# Organ Donation: Do you have a donor card?



## MercyL (Jun 9, 2013)

There was a discussion about organ donation, inspired by a recent human interest story about an 11 year old girl needing a lung transplant. Her parents fought for, and won, her being included on the adult recipient list. 

This situation has inspired a reevaluation of our organ donor system and it has been suggested that we should adopt the European model instituting an opt out program instead of continuing our opt in program.

While I believe in organ donation, I do not have a donor card. I think my organs will be so used up that no one will want them, but I also harbor this fear that, should I suffer a severe injury, doctors' needing an organ might harvest an organ before death completely sets in.

Silly as this fear is, I am not the only person with this concern. There must be other people who fear a doctor's desperate desire to save a life.

Have you signed up as an organ donor? If not, why?


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 9, 2013)

In Florida you can put it on your driver's license, which I have.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 9, 2013)

When I drove and had a license I was a donor designee, but since I no longer have that license I suppose I'm out of the race.

I would be against the opt-out system, though - as the Internet has so sadly shown such a system is open to many abuses. I would prefer to stick with the opt-in system.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 9, 2013)

I was on the organ donor program , and had it on my drivers license for many years, just in case something happened to me, and someone could use any of my organs to help someone.  
Then, after someone explained to me that when their father died, what they did, is actually put him on the life support to keep everything working fine while they do the operation;  I decided that I did not want that to happen with me.

 I imagine, that if I was declared dead enough that they had to have me on life support, then maybe everything would be gone from my mind, but WHAT IF IT WASN'T  ?? 
 How horrible to be operated on, while still able mentally cognizant ! 
Yes, I know, that is not supposed to happen, but there are a lot of unexplained things that happen in this world, and I have decided that this is not something I am willing to risk. So, I am opted out of the donor program, period.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2013)

The heck with organ donor programs ... I've opted to donate my body to science.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jun 13, 2013)

Good question MercyL, and yes, I am and my daughter donated a kidney just last August to a stranger. She went through 6 months of rigorous testing, worked like a fiend and lost 36 lbs  and had 41/2 hours of surgery. She was back to her full time job in 6weeks as a shipping and receiving manager.
She is now awaiting her 1 year date so she can test to be a bone marrow donor.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm not a donor, and also have heard stories of organs being harvested too early and abuse of that system.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 13, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> Good question MercyL, and yes, I am and my daughter donated a kidney just last August to a stranger. She went through 6 months of rigorous testing, worked like a fiend and lost 36 lbs  and had 41/2 hours of surgery. She was back to her full time job in 6weeks as a shipping and receiving manager.
> She is now awaiting her 1 year date so she can test to be a bone marrow donor.



Your daughter is a hero.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes, she sure is That Guy, I am very proud, thanks


----------



## libs (Jun 24, 2013)

Would love to be an organ donor. But I can't because of previous blood diseases I'm a history of cancer I did. Does anyone have thought about this thanks
Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 25, 2013)

I was actually reading about organ donors , and the chances are definitely there, that if they needed an organ, someone could be allowed to die, that might have otherwise been saved, just so they can harvest the organs. 
In fact, the article that I was reading said that this persons relative was a doctor, and he told the writer that doctors NEVER become organ donors, so if that is true, it surely tell us all something about that industry.
it is a shame that this is abused, because the idea of being able to donate a usable part of your body of you are on an accident or something, is a good idea, but not if they are basically letting people die to harvest organs for profit.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 25, 2013)

... and then I woke up in a bathtub full of ice and saw a note on my chest - 

"YOU HAVE HAD ONE OF YOUR KIDNEYS REMOVED. AN AMBULANCE HAS BEEN CALLED."


GREAT meme!


----------



## TICA (Jun 25, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> ... and then I woke up in a bathtub full of ice and saw a note on my chest -
> 
> "YOU HAVE HAD ONE OF YOUR KIDNEYS REMOVED. AN AMBULANCE HAS BEEN CALLED."
> 
> ...



I think I saw a "Law and Order" show with that plot!!!    I can't donate blood or organs so haven't really given it much thought.  Both of my adult children have signed donation cards though.   I hope I don't live to see that though.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## pchinvegas (Jul 7, 2013)

For me the fact that I have an extra kidney that I can easily do without and that that functioning kidney can change and eve save the life of another human being is enough for me. My bone marrow can do the same. My needed parts I'll use then when I'm gone they are welcome to them.
Spend a day with someone who lives on dialysis or has cancer and you should feel the same. Unfortunately, my Chrons and high blood pressure will keep me from donating but it is a wonderful thing to do. It's also no financial cost.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 9, 2013)

I thnk they are now carrying the organ donor thing WAYYY too far .
 I was just reading that sometimes prisoners on death row wish to donate their organs when they are put to death. Nothing wrong with that part, but the problem is, that apparently the methods of execution that we now have do not leave the organs in a usuable condition, so what they have done is now pass a law allowing execution by guillotine . 
Yes, I am serious ! They are getting it set up in Georgia first, but the government has ordered a bunch of them, to be used all over the country.

This is gruesome, but apparently, there are signs of life for a few minutes afterwards, so the organs can be harvested.
With all the demand for organs nowadays, it kind of makes you wonder how many new prisoners will end up on death row.
Everyone they decide is a traitor ?  
For years, many of us have read about this in the Bible, and havent been quite sure how it might come about, but this brings it a lot closer to reality.    SCARY .....


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 10, 2017)

MercyL said:


> There was a discussion about organ donation, inspired by a recent human interest story about an 11 year old girl needing a lung transplant. Her parents fought for, and won, her being included on the adult recipient list.
> 
> This situation has inspired a reevaluation of our organ donor system and it has been suggested that we should adopt the European model instituting an opt out program instead of continuing our opt in program.
> 
> ...



Yes-  it was one of the first things I did when I was old enough, and have made sure I've had a valid card ever since.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2017)

My whole body will be for research and I presume any parts that aren't worn out will go to someone that might need a spare part. I belong to Science Care and my body will be turned over to them and my ashes sent to my next of kin.


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes, she certainly is.  In fact, she is a super hero and deserves her own cape and crown.  

I am an organ donor and. as a resident of Florida, it is on my driver's license.


----------



## Trade (Aug 10, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not a donor, and also have heard stories of organs being harvested too early and abuse of that system.



I have the same concern. And besides that at my age my organs are going to be pretty well worn out anyway. I mean do you really want to put a 70 year old liver into a 20 year old's body?


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2017)

I am on a register of people willing to donate organs and tissue. However, the consent of the next of kin is still necessary for harvesting. My daughter has medical guardianship and she will decide what to do. She is a nurse and I trust her implicitly to make the right decisions.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2017)

I am an organ donor and it is so designated on my driver's license.


----------



## Trade (Aug 11, 2017)

There is something about the use of the word "Harvesting" when talking about internal organs that just gives me the creeps.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 11, 2017)

Trade said:


> There is something about the use of the word "Harvesting" when talking about internal organs that just gives me the creeps.
> 
> View attachment 40556



I'm with ya on that-  especially if you've heard they don't always wait...  kinda like 'He's gonna go soon anyway, so let's hurry him along by yanking out everything that's still useful'


----------



## Iam (Aug 11, 2017)

I have carried a donor card for more than sixty years, first eyes but now everything but I doubt now they will not be of any use when I fall off my perch. Only the eye cornier could be transplanted in the beginning. So many lives could be saved, after all we would no longer need an organ that could save a life.


----------



## dollie (Aug 11, 2017)

yes bonnie i have also donated to science


----------

